# Freud Jointer knives = POOP



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought a set of 4 1/4" Freud jointer knives, (don't remember the actual fraction size). I thought they were sharp but not sharp enough to shave with.. They worked well at first, but got dull quickly and got chipped within one hour of use, despite slow careful feed on my antique jointer. Now it feels like the blades are hammering the wood rather than slicing. I wondered if we're expected to put a finish hone on the blades, right out of the box? Cripes, I paid enough for them, it shouldn't be necessary to touch them up first. I'll go for a different brand next time. It should be a crime to treat customers the way you got treated.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I am surprisised at their lack of concern.

Many years ago I worked for a company that made electronic components, and we started getting quite a few returns for out of tolerance product. After some checking we found that the parts were actually product that we had scrapped. A dishonest employee was stealing the scrap, selling it to a black market distributor and to make a long story short the parts eventually found their way to legitimate distributors and were sold to unsuspecting customers.

Another possibility is that some bad boy is putting Freud's logo on garbage product. If you have the time it might be interesting to kick this up to Freud's top management.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings spaids: What a rip-off. That's not right, no matter who you buy from. When we pay good mun for products like you did, they should be ready to use right out of the box. I bought 2 sets of blades for my Delta 6" jointer (it's a 1990 model), and both were ready to use right then, and sharp as a razor… So it sounds like you got the shaft, and they got the goldmine….... I'd send them back and raise h..l til tI was satisified one way or another… either replace or re-fund…. your choice, dude…....These companies are tearing us a new oriface, like we really need another one….... Good luck in your endevors, and GO CARDINALS !!!!!!!


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I am returning these for a refund. I have also located a tooling company just a few miles from my house that will take off the street customers for sharpening service. I won't get my old blades back for a week but they are going to sharpen all three for $13. I didn't shop around but it sounds like a good deal to me.

You know come to think of it I bought a 10" Freud TS blade last year that lost a tooth the first time I used it. I just took it back for replacement. Somehow they have built a respected name but I am having pretty bad luck with these guys. The replacement TS blade has giving me no trouble.

Go CARDS!


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Brain I appreciate you sharing you sharing your jig. Thanks.

I'm not sure I follow your logic with your comments on this review though. I bought brand new blades that should have been and were advertised to be razor sharp. Under your logic if I was an auto mechanic who purchased a new car and that car wouldn't run well enough to make if off the lot, as a mechanic I should repair the car myself and over look that it wouldn't function.

These knives have little value to me other than to be sharp. My current set has been nicked and even with your jig I would spend a very long time rubbing away metal before they were ready to go.

I'm afraid your missing the point of my blade review.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Uhhh…hey guys, if you're supposed to sharpen when cutters are dull, then why buy a new set of cutters in the first place? Spaids had the right to expect premium performance from a name-brand product. Failing that, he had the right to expect premium performance from Freud customer service. They fell down on both counts.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Brian,

Having this conversation in the forum if I had asked a question about a sharpening service would be appropriate. As this is a review about new jointer blades that were in a condition left by poor quality control, then I think this conversation is off topic and inappropriate for a review. Since we are having the conversation anyway I'm just going to say that I disagree with you. I personally sharpen my plane blades, chisels and card scrappers. The chisels and plane blades I hone all shave hair almost without even touching it. I am perfectly capable of taking care of my own tools.

Dropping off the Freud blades will be done at the UPS store located in the grocery store that I already frequent. The shipping is being paid for by the seller. I don't even have to fill out a packing slip or address. It it is effortless for me to return these and even if it wasn't I would never give my money to a company that had not earned it.

My thickness planer blades are of a design that they can not be sharpened. The only blades that I own that I do not sharpen myself are my jointer knives. The blades on my jointer now have lasted a long time. I can have them sharpened at a shop that is on my way home from work for $13. Or I can build your jig and buy some wet/dry fine grit sand paper and spend a long time working on these. Like I said, they have somehow been nicked. Thats great that you sharpen yours. I'm not gonna mess with mine.


----------



## ACP (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm with Spaids on this. If you buy a new blade it should be sharp. Handplanes and chisels are in a different category. Would you want a bunch of dull router bits. A dull saw blade? My Ridgid planer blades require the utmost caution out of the package so I don't cut myself. That's the way they should be. I think your being ridiculous Brian. Good review Spaids. You covered the product, the problem, your attempted solution with the company, their lack of concern and the ultimate finale. I appreciate the review.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Reminds me of the time I bought a Forstner bit from WoodCraft and it was dull as could be right out of the box …..They told me that after spending $35 on the bit , I would need to sharpen and hone it myself ! : (

*Spaids* is correct in his *review* of this item , Brian , and wasn't asking for info on how to sharpen *brand new *knives from you or anyone else. I thank you for your links and maybe you could post them in a seperate forum here on LJs for those that ARE interested in sharpening their own knives , blades , etc.. Peace


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

In the words of Scotty in the new Star Trek movie.. "I like this ship. It's very exciting".


----------



## Misesfan (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree with Brian, even though my skill with sharpening technique is poor. However, lets assume that we disregard the quality of the blade for a moment. The fact is the customer service that the OP received when he complained was piss poor. By arrogantly stating that no one complains about Freud blades, not only smacks of an elitist attitude, but is arguably ignorant. Frankly I know of nothing manufactured on this planet that is machined to 100% perfection.

To me, a first class service experience would have acknowledged the issue and given a couple of different options - replacement (RMA) or (outside the box thinking here) how about some free instructions of how to sharpen Freud planer blades. If they manufactured their own jig for this technique, how about throwing that in? There are many ways to display excellent service to a customer - and this is what separates world class best in biz companies from those simply in the race.


----------



## ACP (Aug 10, 2009)

So if a shop, not just a hobbyist shop but a professional shop gets a set of dull blades they should halt production to sharpen or hone the planer blades? Not likely. Time lost is money lost. Your logic just makes no sense to me. I read all your posts on this topic. Freud is known for top of the line blades, for them to sell dull planer blades is ricidulous. It's like buying a set of dull razor blades.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I would definitely agree that Spaids should have gotten what he paid for, and while sharpening edges on our tools is a valuable skill and a potential time and money saver, on principle alone I would do as he and return the set of blades for a refund.

I understand what Garagewoodworks is pointing out, and yeah if you were in the trade and had to use them right then that would be one thing. However, give an inch and they will take a mile comes to mind, and so back they should go.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I have never had a problem with any of their blades so because 1 person doesn,t like them doesn,t mean they are sh#t


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Well… y'know…Maybe one set of bad blades from this manufacturer constitutes a Freudian Slip??? Hawwwwka-Hawwwka!* Uuhhh…or is that the type of stone you sharpen them with?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

interesting. I agree 100% that the CS response was inappropriate. but I'd go for a replacement before I completely regard those knives as poop - might have been a one-off, or a faulty series.

I also agree with Brian that one should be able to sharpen jointer blades in general - but in this case, I think it may be a better choice to give it to a professional shop for speed and worry free - yes Jointer knives are not as easy to sharpen as chisels and hand planes - not impossible, but still not as easy - just physical fact. on the same subject - I also think this is not really the forum to argue sharpening techniques - it's a REVIEW on an item, not a forum discussion about best ways to get a jointer tuned up. lets focus on the item - quality, service, and expectations and leave the rest for other threads. the OP has been nice enough to offer insights from his experience, no need to be in his face.

peace


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

You know my first thoughts were to exchange them but after I was told "thats how they are" I couldn't see any point in getting more.

John 
I'm curious, you say you have purchased Freud jointer blades before? How were they? Were thy razor sharp as advertised?


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Are the blades the problem, or Spaids' expectations? There are probably a hundred arguments to be made. I agree they should be sharp; I think it's overkill to be so angry to say they are "poop"; I think it's overkill to think it rediculous to expect to get them sharp from the box. I think… see, it's just a matter of personal opinion. It's great to see disagreement, as it means people are paying attention.
Is "sharp" the same thing to everyone? Is it really ok to sharpen with wet/dry or should one be required to go down to 8000 grit water stones? Some people grind on a gray stone wheel. Used to be (some still may) some people would sharpen chisels on the sidewalk. 
I think the real "fix" is to have distributors sell both "sharp" (8000 grit sharp) and "you sharpen it" sharp. Router bits and the like should always be razor sharp as they take special equipment to sharpen; with chisels and the like a person will find that they can get them sharper if they find it necessary to try.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I can say that my expectations were driven by the statement that Freud claims on their website.

"Each is pre-ground to a razor sharp edge to provide a super smooth cut."

These blades literally were not sharp enough to cut my finger. I tried. I told the from guy from Freud on the phone "These won't even cut my finger". After it was explained to me "thats how their blades are" I felt I had no option but to return these and go another route. I also think that I can justly claim from this experienced and taking into account the statement of "razor sharp" that is advertised on the Freud website that the Freud jointer Blades I received are of poop quality. Keep in mind the claim "razor sharp edge to provide a super smooth cut" implies that non sharp blades will not provide a smooth cut. I'm sorry if it comes off like a rant as opposed to an accurate and objective review of a product. I thought a statement like "these won't even cut my finger" could be considered objective. I don't think anyone will argue that the blades I received were unacceptably dull for use.

At some point a simple product review thread was hijacked into something else. I know what I experienced so any argument to the contrary is a waste. I'm simply stating the facts as they occurred. Anyone who takes some kind of personal offense to a review is welcome to post reviews of their own experience. I for one would be very interested in reading reviews on Freud jointer knives but it won't change my review.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Do you play guitar? Maybe you have callouses on your fingers


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

oh they are going back. They are going back TODAY. and you're gonna have to live with that for the rest of your LIFE! HHMMMM HMHHMMM WHAAA HAA HAAAAAAA! : P


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

Come clean Brian… you own Freud stock? You work for Freud or a brother of yours does. Maybe in quality control or sales? come on man, come clean. ; )


----------



## Sef (May 28, 2008)

Brian,
I'm at a loss here. I know how easy it is to sharpen planer and jointer knives. All you need is a simple jig, and a few sanding discs of increasing grit. With that knowledge, and the equipment needed, there is no way I would keep a set of new blades that "won't even cut my finger". I wouldn't keep such knives if I got them on the cheap at Harbor Freight, much less after paying Freud prices. They are defective and/or not as advertised, and would be exchanged. After a conversation with CS such as Spaids says he had, they would simply be going back for a refund.


----------



## JoeButler (Mar 11, 2008)

I have to agree with Sef! Unfortunately it seems that more and more, as the prices of things go up, the quality is going down. Chisels and hand planes have been mentioned.  Most of the chisels and hand planes that I have seen usually CLEARLY state that they require sharpening/honing before use. So I don't expect to unpackage them and go right to work.

However, Spaids blades didn't state that on the package. He said the package stated that they were "razor sharp", not that "as a safety precaution, we ship our blades so dull they won't cut your finger. We sure hope you are not *intimidated by the thought of sharpening them*". To me, that is false advertising. The company should be held accountable if they did not deliver what they promised. (No matter how easy it would be for me to fix the problem! I shouldn't have to!!!)

As someone pointed out, it may just have been that Spaids set was somehow defective and not representative of what Freud normally sells. That is where CS failed. The first words out of his mouth should have been, "How can we resolve this to your satisfaction?". Not "No one ever complains about our blades. Take 'em back if you don't like them and stop bothering me!".

Each time one of us just accepts it as the way it is and fixes the problem on our own, it continues to give these companies free reign to do as they wish. And I guarantee you, the quality will continue to drop if no one ever complains!

Good call, Spaids! I would return them also!


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

I believe Spaids has a good point - the advertising said razor sharp, which they weren't, so it's false advertising (either that or a defective product). After that kind of call from customer service, I'd return their product too and not give them a dime further. That being said, I'm looking forward to your podcast Brian, since I'm sure my jointer/planer knives are badly in need of a tune-up 

I'm all for DIY, but why support a company that gives you that kind of customer service? Buy blades from someone else and learn to sharpen those by hand when they need it.


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm all for sharpening my own dull blades but when it comes fresh from the factory telling me it's sharp, I don't want to have to bother.

When I'm parched and buy a tea at the gas station I don't want to have to go home and put it in the fridge until it's cold.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

My first thoughts are, that is terrible customer service from Freud. I can't believe any company would allow that kind of a response from one of the customer service reps. On the other hand, personally, I have had good luck with the freud TS blades and Router bits that I have purchased - so far. I do believe that the expectation for this type of product should be for the product to be sharp when you purchase it. Personally, I probably would not have called Freud, first. I probably would have taken them back to the store or wherever they were purchased and asked for them to exchange them as a manufacturers defect and, assuming the second set was ok, let it go at that. That said, I was planning to go purchase some new knives for my planer today, but afte watching Brian's video, I do believe I will try my hand at sharpening my old knives first. However, if I do end up spending the money for new knives, I will expect them to be sharp when I get them. If they are not, back to the store I will go.


----------



## KnifeL (Apr 27, 2010)

With *Kunk's* and *Craftsman on the lake's* ponts, I concur. P.S. Good tangent for the sake of *Brian's* new video.


----------



## jeffreeman (Aug 6, 2011)

howdy folks i just received my freud knives and they were quite dull, i am very disappointed! i was expecting razor sharp blades as well. i feel i was misled by the ad. i will be calling freud to let them know what has happened. it will be interesting to hear there response. i will sharpen these blades and use them for now i wish i knew what kind of steel they used.


----------

